# Mobile Base/Wheels for DW 788?



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Need to know where I can order some canister wheels/mobile base for the DeWalt DW788 scroll saw that I just put together? I found one listed for $179.99 but am not sure if it will work with this triangular base. I need to be able to move this unit around when necessary. What are all of you guys using on this stand? Thanks for any input.........

Steve


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning Steve. Check out Harbor freight. I have a couple, and You need to add the wood, and set it up. Seems to work well.


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Hi Howard: Do you have a link to their site & exactly what you are using? How did you set your's up?? Thanks............

Steve


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

WoodHaven said:


> Hi Howard: Do you have a link to their site & exactly what you are using? How did you set your's up?? Thanks............
> 
> Steve


Steve, I have been through the Harbor Freight site, and magazine, and I don't see them. The web site is; Harbor Freight Tools . They have a good supply of casters on sale, for Father's day. but the catalog is good for a while yet. You can call 1-800-423-2567 and ask about the carts. Hope this helps. You can stop by Home Depot, They had some also. i HOPE THIS HELPS. :yes4: Here is another that I was looking for. http://woodgears.ca/mobile_base/jointer.html It has a video to help show what this fella does.


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! However, I found one at Amazon that is specifically made for the DeWalt 788 unit. It sells for around $143.00 & as far as I am concerned is well worth the investment! Here is the link for anyone interested:

Amazon.com: HTC HRS-2158 3 Leg Scroll Saw Stand Mobile Base: Home Improvement

Steve


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

« Reply #9 on: June 22, 2010, 10:10:08 PM » Quote Modify Remove 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


UPDATE! I received the mobile base unit yesterday. Took 15 min to attach the wheels to the base. Lifted the scroll saw/base onto the unit & it works perfectly for my needs. Some of us really need to be able to move the saw around & this seems like a good solution. Locking the front two wheels in place does not allow the unit to move whatsoever & I was able to use the saw without any problem. Oh, & it did only lift the saw 7/8" off the ground which is no big deal. The only thing that I am going to do & would suggest to others is to order a second "Floor Lock Kit" (FLK) to use on the other side of the base. This is because when you only use the one that is located on one side there is some wobble to the unit when you lock it down. That's why I only locked the two front wheels when I used the saw. With the additional FLK located on the other side you can lock both of them down in order to elevate the central larger wheel off of the floor. This way the triangular base will be very stable as it will be supported on both sides. I hope that I am making some sense here? I think that with the square type bases this would not present the same problem using only one FLK mechanism. If one also wanted to they could drill holes through the mobile base in order to bolt down the saw base. This would really stabilize the unit onto the base & I may wind up doing that; although, it's working fine for me the way it is. Anyway, if one needs the saw to be able to be moved around, you can't go wrong with this mobile base. 

Steve


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Another update: Well, I attached the scroll base to the mobile base unit today. It was simply a matter of positioning the unit, using a scribe to trace around the scroll base holes, drilling three 1/2" holes, and using 3/8" bolts to secure it. Worked out really nice & now I don't have to worry about the scroll moving when I use the wheels on the mobile base to move the unit around. Now when I receive the other floor locking mechanism, the set up will be absolutely perfect!! 

Steve


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Got the additional floor locking mechanism & placed it on the opposite side of the base unit. Adjusted both units so that the base does not move at all now! It's a very nice set up overall. I can now lock the scroll saw in place & move it whenever I need to with no hassel whatsoever. Sorry about not being able to take & post pictures of the unit. 

And YES, I would recommend this to a friend! :yes4::yes4:

Steve


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve, your last post was about 6 or 7 months ago. Still happy with the DW? I have an old Delta 16" and I want to upgrade. 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Hi Steve: To be honest, I haven't used the machine much. However, whenever I do get to use it I have no problems. The DW operates fine for what it's designed to do. Depending on your needs, you may also want to look around at other scroll saws just for comparison sake. I believe that the prices have come down to affordable levels for most of these machines. Good luck in whichever model you choose!

Steve


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

HELP --- everywhere i look for a mobile base for a DW788 SS I get directed to the HTC 2158, and then to Amazon.com, where it is currently unavailable. Any suggestions?


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

I put some 4 inch rubber wheels and an axle on the rear of my DW788 3 legged stand. I recycled thee axle and wheels from a discarded baby stroller. The installation was very simple: drill holes for axle, place fender washer over outside of leg and insert axle with one wheel in place; place another fender washer over the axle outside the second leg; cut axle to length leaving room for second wheel; replace second wheel. 

To move the saw go to the back of the saw and tilt towards you. Worked like a charm. I wouls include a pic but I sold the saw.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

retired doug said:


> I put some 4 inch rubber wheels and an axle on the rear of my DW788 3 legged stand. I recycled thee axle and wheels from a discarded baby stroller. The installation was very simple: drill holes for axle, place fender washer over outside of leg and insert axle with one wheel in place; place another fender washer over the axle outside the second leg; cut axle to length leaving room for second wheel; replace second wheel.
> 
> To move the saw go to the back of the saw and tilt towards you. Worked like a charm. I wouls include a pic but I sold the saw.


Doug, thanks for the response. In the interim I found another thread (maybe on Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board) that suggested a length of threaded rod and skateboard wheels. That has worked well.


----------

